
Byteconf React, remote React.js conf, streaming on YouTube [video] - kmf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeEADrueBIA
======
kmf
Day two of Byteconf React, a free remote React.js conference, is streaming on
YouTube now!

The full schedule is available here;
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23052564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23052564)

Join us in the live chat to hang out with other attendees!

